# wading freeport?



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone want to go do some wade fishing in freeport tomorrow morning? Send me a PM..I dont want to go by myself


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Why don't you go to Sam's Beach, Access #5 We are meeting (2 Cool)-More info in one of the wade post. You can meet some of the guys, and put a face on the guys posting up, and made a wade buddies so you don't have to go by your self.


----------

